# Best websites with listening guides



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

this is an Italian website (so it's good for me but not for most of you ) with quite a numerous collection of detailed listening guides.
http://www.flaminioonline.it/Guide/guide.html

These guides are very informative and allow untrained listeners like myself to follow through the work and better understand its structre.
Example: listening guide to Brahms' 4th symphony: http://www.flaminioonline.it/Guide/Brahms/Brahms-Sinfonia4.html

Are you guys aware of similar websites in English, possibly even more equipped than this one?

Thanks, regards

(PS - Definitely not sure if this is the appropriate section of the forum for this thread. Please feel free to move it accordingly).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Very interesting thread, Stavrogin!

I would make use of such a resource, if it were available.

The only thing I can think of is the many videos on You Tube that show the score as the music is playing. It is limited and I don't follow well at all, but do get a feeling for it, but something more comprehensive, such as you describe would be GREAT!

[Edit: I guess I should have looked at your link first  I thought you were suggesting a site that shows you the structure and all of that as the music is playing  Now, I see that yours is a textual breakdown and analysis. I know of one site in English-and other languages-that appears to present exactly what you are illustrating: Wikipedia!]


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Very interesting thread, Stavrogin!
> 
> I would make use of such a resource, if it were available.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Wikipedia is way less detailed than that, on most works.

A video-based option would be even nicer of course!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

For a text-based option, our own Mahlerian's blog is worth reading. He has an index for all the entries (most, but not all, about Mahler's symphonies).

http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/mahlerian/1202-mahlerians-blog-index.html


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> For a text-based option, our own Mahlerian's blog is worth reading. He has an index for all the entries (most, but not all, about Mahler's symphonies).
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/mahlerian/1202-mahlerians-blog-index.html


Wow. That's exactly what I meant. And I didn't even know I had one so close here! 

I wish Mahlerian would do more of those!


----------

